# Mustard Sandwich Pet Adoption Reviews



## jasminepeter3434 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am thinking about adopting a dog from Mustard Sandwich but don't know much about this company. Can anyone please share their experience with Mustard Sandwich?


----------



## john2343 (Nov 27, 2012)

We adopted "Spencer", who is now "Tater",. He is a wonderful little guy with a ton of personality! Tater is pretty calm most of the time, but loves to show off his puppy spunk every now and then. The kids think he is their play mate and surprisingly, the puppy has an abundance of tolerance toward them. He has made friends with all of the dogs in our family, all of our neighbors, and every stranger has to stop to ask about him. We have been telling everybody about Mustard Sandwich and even got a co-worker to adopt a puppy the week after we got Tater. We are extremely happy to have received our dog from Mustard Sandwich. We really appreciate Mustard Sandwich.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

No experience, just that it's all very hinky and I would not "adopt" from them. Go to a local shelter/rescue or a breeder of good repute.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I guess I'd be suspicious of an organization that needs a sock puppet to promote itself on an Internet forum.


----------



## Mrsharden81701 (Oct 25, 2012)

I adopted Daisy, then Tinkerbell, in Oct from thier website. She is a beagle/yellow lab mix. Great pup, healthy and adored by everyone


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Honestly? I really wish people who bought puppies from this so-called "rescue" would stop saying they "adopted." This is not a rescue, it's a for-profit business that may or may not be a mixed-breed puppy mill.


----------



## Mrsharden81701 (Oct 25, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> Honestly? I really wish people who bought puppies from this so-called "rescue" would stop saying they "adopted." This is not a rescue, it's a for-profit business that may or may not be a mixed-breed puppy mill.


Ok. Well regardless at the time I didn't know what they were or how they operated. I heard about them through word of mouth. Will I adopt from them again, no, BUT I have a great pup from them now.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I just Googled them and have never seen a more shady website in my life. And the adoption application was a joke. I wouldn't adopt from a place with ONLY puppies that delivers them and gives no information about how each litter was acquired. I'm just sorry that puppymills have found their way to cyberspace and aren't trying to hide what they are.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

My computer warned me against malware when I tried to visit their website... sooo haha idk.


----------



## Mrsharden81701 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ridiculous.....


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Aaand they only have puppies?! No older dogs?! Hmmm...


----------



## puppy4545 (Nov 28, 2012)

We are extremely happy to have received our dog blue from such a caring place. We see each day the effectiveness of all the training they have provided. Thanks a million for every thing mustard sandwich have done. We appreciate mustard sandwich and their staff.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

They don't give up easily do they?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We all agree that good dogs can sometimes come from bad places, but most of the good "reviews" we're getting here are from the same person who started this thread.

In my mind, buying a dog from a pet store or a puppy mill is like buying a stolen car - and then saying you rescued it. It may be a great car, but the source is still very wrong. 

We'll keep this thread open for a bit, because there may be some lessons here, but we're not going to tolerate any more bogus testimonials.


----------



## Mrsharden81701 (Oct 25, 2012)

RonE said:


> We all agree that good dogs can sometimes come from bad places, but most of the good "reviews" we're getting here are from the same person who started this thread.
> 
> In my mind, buying a dog from a pet store or a puppy mill is like buying a stolen car - and then saying you rescued it. It may be a great car, but the source is still very wrong.
> 
> We'll keep this thread open for a bit, because there may be some lessons here, but we're not going to tolerate any more bogus testimonials.


I am not argueing with anyone, and honestly I am a first time dog owner who I am not going to lie was naive and suckered into thier cute puppies and bought one. I am not though a BOGUS testimonial. I am a real person, with a family, who got a really good dog from them. 

Again, I now see how they operate and agree with everyone and what they are saying. I dont regret getting Daisy from them though. We just adore her. I will however, NEVER adopt from them again and will NOT recommend them to anyone. Any more pups we get in our household will be truly rescued from shelters.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Mrsharden81701 said:


> I am not argueing with anyone, and honestly I am a first time dog owner who I am not going to lie was naive and suckered into thier cute puppies and bought one. I am not though a BOGUS testimonial. I am a real person, with a family, who got a really good dog from them.
> 
> Again, I now see how they operate and agree with everyone and what they are saying. I dont regret getting Daisy from them though. We just adore her. I will however, NEVER adopt from them again and will NOT recommend them to anyone. Any more pups we get in our household will be truly rescued from shelters.


He's talking about all those 'I got my dogs and they are awesome' posts, from brand new posters.

I think a lot of people sometimes mess up with WHERE they get their dogs- and this place works HARD at scamming people. And certainly no one thinks you shouldn't adore your puppy!


----------



## Mrsharden81701 (Oct 25, 2012)

CptJack said:


> He's talking about all those 'I got my dogs and they are awesome' posts, from brand new posters.
> 
> I think a lot of people sometimes mess up with WHERE they get their dogs- and this place works HARD at scamming people. And certainly no one thinks you shouldn't adore your puppy!


CptJack.. I <3 you!!!! Just saying  You truly are a great person and ALWAYS know how to say the right things to make someone feel so much better!!


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

I had never heard of them so I looked up their website. I find it interesting that their adoption process talks a heck of a lot about how you can pay them/apply your deposit and not so much about home inspections, matching personality to owners, or in any way making sure that the puppies are going to good forever homes like a reputable rescue does. This just screams puppy mill.


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mrsharden81701 said:


> I am not argueing with anyone, and honestly I am a first time dog owner who I am not going to lie was naive and suckered into thier cute puppies and bought one. I am not though a BOGUS testimonial. I am a real person, with a family, who got a really good dog from them.
> 
> Again, I now see how they operate and agree with everyone and what they are saying. I dont regret getting Daisy from them though. We just adore her. I will however, NEVER adopt from them again and will NOT recommend them to anyone. Any more pups we get in our household will be truly rescued from shelters.


As much as this sucks that you supported something like this, at least you are the type of owner who learned from your mistakes and took the time to educate yourself! It's amazing how many people don't.


----------



## Susano (Nov 25, 2012)

Does this place have an address? Can't find it on their website. Some of the faq seem to direct you not to visit them.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm confused as to why the application lists "Puppy Name" as a field. Surely name is one of the least important things when adopting a puppy?

Also they do Children's Birthday Parties? Definitely legit....


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

And these 8 week old puppies are fully trained?! My god, they must have great powers...

Or be completely full of it.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, the website says the puppies can DO those things.... doesn't mean they do it on command!


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Sure, they _can_ pee outside.... They just don't.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Whenever I get my business up and running to finally make money off of all these puppies in our shelter, I'm naming it "Strawberry Jelly Puppy Rescue."

Ya'll be on the lookout.

SO IRONIC. Just realized they operate about 30 minutes from where I grew up (and have been fostering for years). Everyone, I hate to burst your bubble, but....

even more ironic. The phone number they give is a NY area code. I assure you I'm not from NY... and neither are they.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

aiw said:


> Sure, they _can_ pee outside.... They just don't.


and this made me do big lols. someone finally summed up "puppy" in one sentence.


----------



## kieran1223 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes they have proper address and Phone number. Here it is

1465 highway 172
Sneads Ferry, nc 28460

Ph: 8454453350


We adopted "Winona" from Mustard Sandwich who is now affectionately called Peanut. She has been absorbed into our family and we can not imagine life without our little princess. She has two older brothers Tater and Dusty who watch over her constantly. She is just about full grown at 27 pounds, compared to her brothers 80 pounds a piece we think that the name peanut fits her perfectly. We couldn't imagine life without her, she has been the best puppy only one accident in the house ever! And just the best natured little girl there is....thank you for everything Mustard Sandwich did to make it possible. Our family is now complete!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

But that other poster with a random name and random numbers also has a dog named Tater.. snrk.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder if this is some rival puppy mill trying to get business away from them cause I can't see anyone being stupid enough to think continuing to post all these bogus stories is helping them when it's already been exposed. :-/


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Whoever it is they haven't got much of a clue...


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

These pseude-rescues piss me off. I've been seeing more and more of them lately, what with public sentiment swaying toward adoption as the "right" thing to do. Unfortunately, you have people who don't know how to find a good rescue or breeder and fall for this. I wonder how this MS works exactly. Buying puppies from local mills and BYBs and selling them out to people under the guise of a rescue? Certainly looks like that. The website is covered in red flags.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I have never heard of them, nor when I tried to look it up on online could I find the website. I just was curious to see what you all were seeing, but it sure sounds shady all right. Puppy mills are horrible and I'm sorry....Mustard Sandwich? Lol, the name is hilarious/dumb as dumb can get. I know there are a lot of dumb names out there, but that one takes the cake. Poor puppies though; I hope someone gets wind of how bad it is and shuts it down.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

kieran1223 said:


> We couldn't imagine life without her, she has been the best puppy only one accident in the house ever! And just the best natured little girl there is....thank you for everything Mustard Sandwich did to make it possible. Our family is now complete!


_If_ this story is true, then you got lucky with a "good" puppy. It happens. Not every puppy is going to be sickly and hard to housebreak because it's used to living and eliminating in a cage 24/7... just a lot of them. I wouldn't celebrate the fact that I got lucky when so many other people did not. (Also, many major health issues don't pop up until a dog is 2+ years old, so good luck, is all I can say.)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The thing that is interesting to me about this faux rescue is.. it's not that hard to rescue puppies. Full litters even! We pull litters from kill shelters ALL the time. We just had a litter of 6 GSD puppies. They could, you know, actually save puppies and adopt them out.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> The thing that is interesting to me about this faux rescue is.. it's not that hard to rescue puppies. Full litters even! We pull litters from kill shelters ALL the time. We just had a litter of 6 GSD puppies. They could, you know, actually save puppies and adopt them out.


Yeah, but that isn't NEARLY as profitable *Eyeroll*


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

All these designer puppies and their poverty stricken homes. You hate to see it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Poor poverty-striken Dalmation mix puppies who are monitered closely. . .I never trust a website with bad spelling .


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Is Mustard Sandwich like the dog version of Finding Forrester?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That site is so very shady. I would skip them and look for a dog somewhere else. I really think more and more these days that people need to thoroughly check out their 'rescue agency' to make sure they are what they say they are.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I do wonder where they are getting these puppies, though. Are they breeding themselves? Or do they have some kind of super shady arrangement with one of the local pounds or another puppy mill?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Apparently this "rescue" has a whole army of sock puppets.









So far, we've been able to beat them back, but we may have to call in reenforcements. 

Esther LOVES socks.


----------



## Mrsharden81701 (Oct 25, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> I do wonder where they are getting these puppies, though. Are they breeding themselves? Or do they have some kind of super shady arrangement with one of the local pounds or another puppy mill?


I agree. I fell victim to them and that is where we got Daisy. After reading this and actually going back to thier site and paying attention to all the details, I laugh at it and feel like a fool LOL, but it is what it is now and I will NEVER adopt from any type of online rescue or BYB and will only from a shelter. 

I just keep thinking, where do they get thier puppies?? I mean my dog is a beagle/yellow lab. There is no mistaking her breeds really, but I find myself questioning EVERYTHING about my dog because I do not believe what they say. I mean becoming obsessive over it. Constantly looking at pictures on google of beagle/lab mixes, thier sizes and what not. So far we have been very lucky with her, meaning she is not sick or have any issues health wise. It does make me sad though to think of the situations they are in, the situations the puppies not in new homes are in still. I mean I spent a good part of my work day yesterday watching puppy mill videos on YouTube with tears in my eyes. I would like to think that my puppy was not in that type of environment as she did not look anything like any of those pups, but still, you just dont know. I want to call up Mustard Sandwich since I have contacts #'s and emails from them, and just really ask and drill them now.

I know I shouldnt beat myself up over this. Again it is what it is and I have learned a HUGE lesson, but easier said then done.. right??


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Mrsharden81701 said:


> I agree. I fell victim to them and that is where we got Daisy. After reading this and actually going back to thier site and paying attention to all the details, I laugh at it and feel like a fool LOL, but it is what it is now and I will NEVER adopt from any type of online rescue or BYB and will only from a shelter.
> 
> I just keep thinking, where do they get thier puppies?? I mean my dog is a beagle/yellow lab. There is no mistaking her breeds really, but I find myself questioning EVERYTHING about my dog because I do not believe what they say. I mean becoming obsessive over it. Constantly looking at pictures on google of beagle/lab mixes, thier sizes and what not. So far we have been very lucky with her, meaning she is not sick or have any issues health wise. It does make me sad though to think of the situations they are in, the situations the puppies not in new homes are in still. I mean I spent a good part of my work day yesterday watching puppy mill videos on YouTube with tears in my eyes. I would like to think that my puppy was not in that type of environment as she did not look anything like any of those pups, but still, you just dont know. I want to call up Mustard Sandwich since I have contacts #'s and emails from them, and just really ask and drill them now.
> 
> I know I shouldnt beat myself up over this. Again it is what it is and I have learned a HUGE lesson, but easier said then done.. right??


I mean, what's done is done. You know better now. Don't beat yourself up - you're doing right by your dog now!

I know a lady at the dog park who said she got her mixed-breed dog (very cute) from an "adoption agency." I wonder if it was something like this. I always thought that was a weird thing to say. Adoption agency?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> I know a lady at the dog park who said she got her mixed-breed dog (very cute) from an "adoption agency." I wonder if it was something like this. I always thought that was a weird thing to say. Adoption agency?


Maybe she meant a rescue? Are there agencies that help to rehome unwanted dogs without fostering them first? (If not, maybe there should be....)

Here is Mustard Sandwhich's website for those who were having problems finding it.

I didn't realize this before, but all of their "rescues" are "mixed breed" pups, but they all seem to be pretty well defined "mixes"... seems pretty unusual for puppies being "rescued" from puppy mills....


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Maybe she meant a rescue? Are there agencies that help to rehome unwanted dogs without fostering them first? (If not, maybe there should be....)


1) No, I said "Oh, a rescue?" And she said "no, an adoption agency." I bet it was this Mustard Sandwich thing or something similar. It was a sweet dog but I thought the interaction was weird.

2) I don't think there are agencies that specifically do that, but many legit rescue groups provide courtesy listings for situations like this. They list the dog on their website and you agree to keep the dog until they find a good home for it.


----------



## dankandsteph (Apr 27, 2013)

puppy4545 said:


> We are extremely happy to have received our dog blue from such a caring place. We see each day the effectiveness of all the training they have provided. Thanks a million for every thing mustard sandwich have done. We appreciate mustard sandwich and their staff.


@puppy4545
Hello,

Is Blue your dogs original name or when did you purchase him. We have a mustard sandwich dog that was named Charcoal(he had brothers named Blue and Twinkle). He's 1 1/2 now and has health problems. Please respond if you can. Thanks!

Daniel


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like a pet flipping / brokering agency for BYB & Oops puppies...


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

all these sock puppets remind me of the episode of boy meets world where Eric uses Morgan to talk him up..the way they read, have me picturing Morgan going "this is my brother Eric. He is really cool. I love him very much." lol or in this case.. "I have a dog from Mustard Sandwich. they were really great. I love him very much." tee hee


----------

